# Авиация > Однополчане >  Выпускники ШМАС и ВАШМ - объединяйтесь!

## Ас ночных полетов

Собираем всех выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов (ШМАС) и военных авиационных школ механиков (ВАШМ) для поиска сослуживцев, общения, обмена фотографиями...

История первых школ насчитывает почти столетие и началась еще до революции:

... *в начале 1910 на базе 4-й Сибирской воздухоплавательной роты создана школа по подготовке мотористов-механиков для воздухоплавания*— 1-ое в Забайкалье авиационное учебное заведение, позволившее организовать обучение авиационных специалистов для восточных районов страны. Инструкторами и преподавателями школы были И. Степанов, В. Кузнецов, Г. Давыдов. Выпуск 21 специалиста моторного и механического дела состоялся 20.4.1911., а первое упоминание о воинской специальности авиамеханика-моториста - ...в первые годы своего существования авиационные школы готовили не только летчиков, но и других авиационных специалистов. Так, *при авиационном отделе Офицерской воздухоплавательной школы в 1910 г. было подготовлено 20 механиков и мотористов.* С 1913 г. технический персонал и других специалистов готовили непосредственно в авиационных частях...
...*Уже в самом начале войны, 19 сентября 1914 г. в Гатчинскую школу прибыло 130 молодых солдат для обучения наземным авиационным специальностям*...
...а *в начале 1917 года в Гапсале* (ныне Хаапсалу) было создано соответствующее специализированное учебное заведение — *Школа авиационных унтер-офицеров (наземных младших авиаспециалистов).*

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Как-то незаметно в России прошел этот юбилей, хотя мало кого осталось в живых, кто помнит о первых ШМАС...

*А мы поздравляем, хоть и с опозданием, всех выпускников ШМАС, ВАШМ,* Школ мичманов и прапорщиков, ВАТУ, которые в большинстве случаев выросли из тех же ШМАС и ВАШМ, *с 90-летием создания первой в России ШМАС ВМФ!*

      Цитата месяца: ...Ход войны изменил отношение флотского командования к качественной стороне подготовки авиационных специалистов, занимающихся ремонтом и обслуживанием самолетов, и в начале 1917 года в Гапсале (ныне Хаапсалу) было создано соответствующее специализированное учебное заведение - Школа авиационных унтер-офицеров (наземных младших авиаспециалистов)...

      Подробности на:

    1.На сайте "Форум выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов"
http://shmas.forum24.ru/

    2.На сайте avia.ru в форуме "Выпускники ШМАС Вспоминаем!"
http://www.avia.ru/forum/8/5/7607886...411885_1.shtml

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Кто помнит визитную карточку этой ВАШМ?



Публикую единственную фотографию 1 взвода 1 роты осеннего призыва 1975 года. Замкомвзвода, сержант Минин, в центре, я - стою крайний справа! Уже нет и нашей части, нет и СССР. Символично, но с развалом Союза прекратила существование и многонациональная школа авиационных специалистов....Где же вы теперь, друзья-однополчане? 



Для тех кто еще не знает. Лучший сайт, посвященный нашей части, сайт Кудрявцева В.Ф. "БЫЛА ТАКАЯ ВОИНСКАЯ ЧАСТЬ..." 
http://vfk1.narod.ru/BTVCh.htm 

С чего все начиналось? Форум "Москва в/ч 03139 ШМАС": 
http://www.avia.ru/forum/1/5/3372189...952215_1.shtml

Нас, выпускников разных лет этой ВАШМ и других ВАШМ и ШМАС со всего бывшего СССР, уже  много на сайте: 
http://shmas.forum24.ru/

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Пусть Новый год, что на пороге,
Войдет в Ваш дом, как добрый друг!
Пусть позабудут к Вам дорогу
Печаль, невзгоды и недуг!
Пусть придут в году грядущем
И удача, и успех!
Пусть он будет самым лучшим,
Самым радостным для всех.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Заходите к нам на "Форум выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов"
http://shmas.forum24.ru/

Узнаете много интересного об истории возникновения ШМАС и ВАШМ! Также существует тема "ШМАСовцы, здесь вас ищут !" специально для розыска сослуживцев!

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Внимание!

Сегодня, 12 февраля (30 января по старому стилю), мы отмечаем:


98 лет  - отечественной авиации (Императорского Воздушного Флота)
91 год  - первой Школе авиационных унтер-офицеров (наземных младших авиаспециалистов) ВМФ

Поздравляем вас, выпускников ШМАС, ВАШМ, ВШАМ и ВАШАМ, с мало кому известными в России историческими датами и непризнанными пока еще праздниками. С этого года эта дата для нас - это главный праздник - День младших авиационных специалистов, день объединения, разбросанных волею судеб по просторам бывшего Союза и другим странам, бывших и настоящих авиамехаников!*

Читайте материалы темы "История ШМАС" на сайте "Стрижей"...

----------


## Ельцов

Спасибо, ребята, тем, кому пришла в голову хорошая идея поиска однополчан-выпускников ШМАС. Я был призван в ноябре 1968 года и попал в Вышний Волочек к Мясоеду. После окончания (специальность - радиомеханик радиосвязного и радиолокационного оборудования) был направлен в Маркулешты (Молдавия, ком.полка Иванкин). Постараюсь прошерстить свои архивы и, что можно, выставлю на сайт... Написал и содрогнулся - 40 лет прошло!

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Добрый день, Ельцов!

Ваши и ВАШМ, и авиаполк представлены на сайтах:

5-я ВАШМ; Вышний Волочек; в/ч 74326:

http://shmas.forum24.ru/

Маркулешты:

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...1967;start=all

Удачи!

----------


## А.Мельников

> Нас на "Стрижах" уже 15 школ из бывшего СССР!


в/ч 78425, Украина, Тернопольская обл., г. Чортков. Готовили механиков по радиооборудованию (связь, навигнация, локация).

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Ельцов и А.Мельников!

Рад, что откликнулись...Ждем вас на сайте "Форум выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов". Ссылки даны в более ранних сообщениях на этой теме. Указанный сайт в отличии от форумов avia.ru позволяет публиковать свои фотографии!

Удачи вам!

----------


## Анатолый

Всем привет! Проходил срочную службу в ноября 1981 по апрель1982 года в войсковой части 74326 г. Вышний Волочок. Старшиной роты был старший прапорщик Завирач, помоему так, ещ фронтовик. Фамилий больше непомню. Много было узбеков.

----------


## Василий

Привет ребята я Василий, был призван в ШМАС город Алуксне(Латвия) в июне 1967-ого года. Обучался на ИЛ-28, после окончания ШМАСа через пол года был направлен с группой ребят в Барнаульское авиационное училище лётчиков. Откуда был направлен в учебный полк-училище в город Славгород где и проходил службу на ИЛ-28.

На фото я во втором ряду четвёртый слева.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Привет, Василий!

Рад приветствовать вас на форуме, вижу вы уже и на "Стрижах" отметились! Я так понял, что вы надолго связали свою судьбу с авиацией и стали летчиком? Кстати, на "стрижах" в теме "Сколько было ШМАС в СССР..." я задавал летчикам и технарям вопрос про Славгород. Не могли бы вы ответить на этот вопрос? Вам понравилась тема "История ШМАС" или еще не успели все прочитать?

Удачи во всем!
Поручик запаса

----------


## Василий

Привет "Ас ночных полетов" немогу зайти на форум "Стрижей" поэтому не знаю твоего вопроса. Но кое что о Славгороде расскажу. Это был маленький городишко недалеко от Барнаула, где было 2-3 трёх этажных здания в центре, а остальное маленькие домики, да пару фабрик, но зато женского населения 70% :Biggrin: . Полк только был сформирован и стоял в самом городке, а аэродром находился за городом в Кулундинской степи. Там мы облётывали курсантов и налётывали на себя. Между прочем там у нас облётывался тогдашний курсант "Рудской" в будущем вице президент России. В следующий раз расскажу поподробней и больше. Ты напиши что тебя именно интересует. Если буду знать расскажу.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Проблемы с форумом на Стрижах - временные. Идет обновление системы и дизайна сайта, и как утверждают админы, все будет - отлично!??

Ну, а мы потихоньку переезжаем на новый - свой - форум выпускников ШМАС -  http://shmas.forum24.ru

Вы самостоятельно можете создать  там темы по вашим ШМАС (если их еще нет!) на сайте "Форум выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов", да и общих тем для общения там предостаточно!

А эту тему оставим для новичков и как резервную, ведь в поисковиках на запрос "ШМАС" она в числе первых.

Всем удачи!

----------


## Василий

Я вас приветствую ребята.У нас в Алуксне в 1967г командиром нашей части 33746 был полковник Красин.Учебка у нас была отличная.Каждое утро до зарядки бегом 1,5км до озера и назад 1,5км а затем только зарядка.Помню зам.ком взвода был сер.Петищев только что закончивший учебку, так он нашел у одного из нас бычек в тумбачке ,в мыльнице,а дело было в воскреседния после обеда и мы готовились в кино.Так он нас построил весь взвод,вместо полной выкладке заставел одеть бушлаты и бегом в Колберги.А это кто был в Алуксне знает,6км в одну сторону и назад.Прибежали бушлаты сняли,гимнастерки выжали и пошли в кино.Воопщем ничего,было и такое.Зато поняли,один за всех и все за одного.Жду вопросы?

----------


## Александр Магар

Призван в октябре 1978 г. ШМАС, г.Рубцовск, Алтайского края.
Специальность: СиД Ан-12. Апрель 1979г. выпуск. Дальнейшая служба в 196 ВТАПе г.Тарту. Курсанты ШМАСа - Красуля, Банташ и другие отзовитесь!
С Уваж. Александр Магар.

----------


## механик

> Кто помнит визитную карточку этой ВАШМ?
> 
> 
> 
> Публикую единственную фотографию 1 взвода 1 роты осеннего призыва 1975 года. Замкомвзвода, сержант Минин, в центре, я - стою крайний справа! Уже нет и нашей части, нет и СССР. Символично, но с развалом Союза прекратила существование и многонациональная школа авиационных специалистов....Где же вы теперь, друзья-однополчане? 
> 
> 
> 
> Для тех кто еще не знает. Лучший сайт, посвященный нашей части, сайт Кудрявцева В.Ф. "БЫЛА ТАКАЯ ВОИНСКАЯ ЧАСТЬ..." 
> ...


Увидел, пардон, фото 1взвода, 1роты (ВАШМ Никулино)!? По-моему Вы что-то путаете. У меня где-то лежит такая же фото. К сожалению не нашёл. Но это 5 рота, 2 батальон, в/ч 74326 г. Вышний Волочёк. И 1985год.!?! Парни все знакомые. Там и я служил зам. ком. другого взвода. С уважением.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Уважаемый механик!

Я, как раз, ничего не путаю. Все, что написано про эту фотографию - чистой воды правда, вот вам - крест! А крайним справа стою на этом фото собственной персоной  - ваш покорный слуга!

Опубликуйте свое фото, заодно сравним!

Удачи!

----------


## механик

Уважаемый АС! Рядом с тобой стоит Серёга  Никитин, а сидит второй слева- Ласло Югас. Ведь правда??? А фотку чуть позже. Надо поискать.

----------


## механик

Уважаемый АС! Рядом с тобой стоит Серёга  Никитин, а сидит второй слева- Ласло Югас. Ведь правда??? А фотку чуть позже. Надо поискать.

----------


## Василий

Привет АС.Сначало об аэродроме Славгород,как нам расказывали сторожилы города и его руководство,то первый аэродром был еще в 20 годы.Потом упоменается в 1942г,тогда в Славгород эвакуировалась какаята авиошкола и там стали готовить летчиков-штурмавиков,а после войны был закрыт.А во время поднятия Целины там росли хлеба и как говорят местные очень большие,ну а после цилины там воопще ничего не растет,только перекати поле.В начале 1967г было принято решение о создании БарнаульскогоАУЛ и его учебного полка в Славгороде.Аэродром находился рядом с городом прямо в степи,РП было в машине.Летом жара за 30,а зимой мороз от 30 до 40 и выше,так что и битонки никакой ненадо сам проверил.Получил за самоволку непомню уже сколько нарядов и нач.штаба приказал выроть рядом со взлетной щель 2 на 1м глубиной,то за день с ломом я только 10см снял верхнего слоя,так как земля там за зиму промерзает а летом высушивается и становется как битон.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

> Уважаемый АС! Рядом с тобой стоит Серёга  Никитин, а сидит второй слева- Ласло Югас. Ведь правда??? А фотку чуть позже. Надо поискать.


Кто рядом со мной - не помню, а сидит второй слева - молдаванин Звирид!

----------


## Василий

Дорогие друзья!Сердечно поздравляю Вас с днем победы,желаю крепкого здоровья и счастья.Мы,достойные сыны наших отцов и дедов.

----------


## Василий

Привет друзья!Простите меня,я коротко хочу высказаться не в тему,так как произошло знакомство, о котором я хочу рассказать.Отец у меня был ВОВ,военным(поэтому и нахожусь в Литве) и у нас в семье 9мая все ездим на воинское кладбище,где проходит митинг и возложение цветов.Вообщем,как в Таллине и Риге.Там можно встретится с ветеранами и пообщаться с единомышленниками.И вот в этот раз, возвращаясь по аллее с кладбища,мы с женой,поравнялись с человеком в форменки капитана торгового флота,увешанного наградами.Мы его поздравили с праздником и идя дальше разговорились.Он,потерявши  й родителей,истощенный мальчишка,вывезенный весной 1943г.из блокадного Ленинграда,стал СЫНОМ ПОЛКА.В действующей армии в составе зенитно-артиллерийского полка юный воин прошёл путь через Курскую дугу,Западную Белоруссию,Польшу,Германию до Берлина.В мае 1945г. на стене поверженного Рейхстага этот мальчишка написал:От Ленинграда до Берлина СЫН ПОЛКА Толя Оженко 10-и лет.Память об этом-фотография мальчишки-солдата на ступеньках сгоревшей рейхканцелярии,которая хранится у него и в архивах фотокинодокументалистики страны.Я часто видел эти кадры ещё мальчишкой,очень завидовал ему и хотел познакомиться.И вот судьба,познакомился у нас в Вильнюсе,где он живёт уже пятый год.Договорился,притти в гости и узнать о дальнейшей жизни после войны.

----------


## assaur

У меня вот что сохранилось


Спасск-Дальний. Осень 1970-весна 1971 года. В/ч 62546.
Потом -- 642 гв. апиб -- Николаевская область. Мартыновка. В\ч 78530

----------


## assaur

У меня вот что сохранилось
Свидетельство об окончании ШМАС.
Спасск-Дальний. Осень 1970-весна 1971 года. В/ч 62546.
Потом -- 642 гв. апиб -- Николаевская область. Мартыновка. В\ч 78530

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

ASSAUR, и другие новички - господа авиамеханики! 

Напоминаю! Вы можете создать темы по вашим ШМАС(ВАШМ) на сайте "Форум выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов", да и общих тем для общения там предостаточно...

http://shmas.forum24.ru/

Еще один форум по школам младших авиаспециалистов:
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/8/5/76...topiccount=579

----------


## Толя

Я служил в Вышнем Волочке 1981- 1982 годах в в.ч. 74326. Хочу показать фото не знаю как вставить.

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Привет, Толя!

Рад приветствовать на нашей теме еще одного ШМАСовца! Когда пишешь сообщение, обрати внимание на кнопку со "скрепкой" в верхнем ряду меню. Кликни ее и тебе откроется меню загрузки фотографий в разных форматах и документов. Размер для разных форматов, правда, ограничен, но если фото размером очень большие, то их можно сжать специальными утилитами для сжатия (в инете есть много подобных)...

Удачи!

----------


## Baychuk

> в/ч 78425, Украина, Тернопольская обл., г. Чортков. Готовили механиков по радиооборудованию (связь, навигнация, локация).


В Чорткове с мая с 1979 по осень 1979 служил срочную в в/ч 78425.
Помню командир батальона был армянин. Сержанты: Нагожук, Захарчук -был дерьмо. Напротив корпусов ШМАС была пересыльная тюрьма.
Служил в учебном центре с Вовкой, если не ошибаюсь, фамилия -Бруданин с Воронежа. Помню Степана Машталляра.

----------


## Дежурный по кубрику

ВСЕМ ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ !

Позвольте поучаствовать .

Ас Ночных Полетов ! С УВАЖЕНИЕМ К ВАШЕЙ РАБОТЕ. СПАСИБО !

Я очень хочу собрать информацию о ШМАС ВМФ. Возможно найдутся люди , которые знают где находились, номера в\ч  и тд. .

О ШМАС ВМФ ТОФ можно посмотреть на http://tof.2bb.ru/viewforum.php?id=1 (Матросы Морской Авиации )  в\ч 34 278 и в\ч 40 710. 

Всего доброго !   
С уважением, Виталик.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Напротив корпусов ШМАС была пересыльная тюрьма.


Тюрьма там ещё от поляков осталась. В здании, где ШМАС располагался, раньше была городская управа. Клуб размещался в бывшем зале заседания суда, а в тюрьму вёл подземный ход. Когда у нас утром был развод на занятия, в окнах лысые головы зеков торчали. Для них как бесплатное кино было. :)

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Господа авиамеханики, воздушные стрелки, радисты, специалисты по вооружению и метео!

Наконец-то удалось найти хороший бесплатный ресурс (хостинг) с большими возможностями для размещения ОТДЕЛЬНОГО (только нашего!) форума выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов.

Просим всех активных участников поддержать новый форум: зарегистрироваться, просмотреть предложенные разделы и темы, открыть темы по своим школам, оставить сообщения и предложения по структуре и наполнению в соответствующих разделах форума.

По отдельным просьбам возможен перенос сообщений со всех форумов, посвященных тематике ШМАС (ВАШМ, ВАШАМ и других)!

С уважением,
Администрация Форума выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов
http://shmas.forum24.ru/

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Авиаспециалисты: рядовые, матросы, сержанты и старшины, офицеры: бывшие и настоящие командиры, преподаватели ШМАС, гости форума!* 

   Вы все живете в разных городах России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Кто-то из вас живет в том городе или рядом с ним, где когда-то была или есть Школа младших авиаспециалистов (полный список школ в разделе "Сколько было школ младших авиаспециалистов?") и у вас есть возможность узнать и сообщить всем об истории данной школы. 

   Может быть в семейных архивах сохранились документы и фотографии вас или ваших родственников, выпускников ШМАС, и вы готовы их разместить в Интернете, то лучшего места, чем на специализированном форуме, вам не найти!

*Соберем по крупицам и сохраним историю ШМАС для потомков - девиз активных участников нашего форума!!!*

С уважением,
Администрация Форума выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов
http://shmas.forum24.ru/

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Ну, что бойцы приуныли, неужели скучно стало жить? :Frown: 

Спешу сообщить о знаменательных датах в этом году: :Eek: 

99 лет специальности авиационного механика и моториста в России!
98 лет 1-й школе механиков и мотористов воздухоплавания в Чите
96 лет 1-му пилотскому солдатскому классу Гатчинской авиашколы
94 года 1-му выпуску наземных авиаспециалистов из Гатчинской авиашколы
91 год 1-й школе авиационных унтер-офицеров ВМФ (Возможно и больше, поскольку есть сведения, правда пока не подтвержденные, что в Николаеве школа авиамехаников и мотористов военно-морского флота России открылась еще в 1915 году)

Список ШМАС существенно пополнился! :Wink: 

Все это и даже больше вы можете узнать на новом Форуме выпускников ШМАС:
http://shmas.forum24.ru

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Господа-товарищи рядовые, унтер-офицеры и офицеры!* 

Уважаемые авиамеханики и мотористы!

*В следующем, 2009, году мы будем отмечать 100-летие военных специальностей авиационного механика и моториста.*

До недавних пор считалось, что военные специальности механика и моториста появились в России только в 1910 году, когда первая партия нижних чинов была отправлена в авиашколы Франции для обучения моторному и механическому делу.
Оказалось, что первые военные младшие авиационные специалисты из нижних чинов появились еще в 1909 году. Они и приняли участие в сборке и регулировке первых российских аэропланов.

Подробности читайте здесь http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-0-0-00000...1-0-1230106048

Все, кому небезразлична история наших специальностей, смелее подключайтесь к обсуждению юбилейной символики: памятного знака, сувенирной продукции (майки, кружки и т.д.), буклета!

Ждем ваших предложений! 

Также на форуме осуществляется предварительный сбор заявок на юбилейную продукцию для определения количества первой партии заказа.

Спешите! 
Оставьте себе память об исчезающей специальности младших авиаспециалистов в российской армии! 
Другого столетнего юбилея при нашей жизни уже не будет!

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

** * * Желаем всем выпускникам ШМАС и ВАШМ счастливого Нового Года и светлого Рождества! * * **

Администрация
Форума выпускников ШМАС
http://shmas.forum24.ru

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Уважаемые форумчане!* 

За время войны в Афганистане за речкой побывали не только офицеры и прапорщики, но и огромная братия младших авиационных специалистов. Они обслуживали аккумуляторные батареи и радиостанции, заменяли агрегаты и клепали пробоины фюзеляжа, несли службу ДСП, сутками сидели за баранкой спецмашин на аэродромах, они погибали на минных полях и при обстрелах, горели в машинах, они жили жизнью своей части...

Ждем вас всех на теме "Афганистан"
http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-18-0-0000...0-0-1230526009

Форум выпускников ШМАС
http://shmas.forum24.ru

----------


## V I K T O R

> А.Мельников 
> Сообщение от Baychuk  
> Напротив корпусов ШМАС была пересыльная тюрьма. 
> 
> Тюрьма там ещё от поляков осталась. В здании, где ШМАС располагался, раньше была городская управа. Клуб размещался в бывшем зале заседания суда, а в тюрьму вёл подземный ход. Когда у нас утром был развод на занятия, в окнах лысые головы зеков торчали. Для них как бесплатное кино было. :)



Всем привет! Я тоже в Чорткове в ШМАСе с мая по ноябрь 1983 служил,  потом Чойболсан!  :Wink: 




*Фото не мои!*

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

VICTOR!

На новом форуме выпускников ШМАС уже есть тема по вашей школе
 ВАШМ Чортков Украина в/ч 78425
Там уже 11 ваших сослуживцев!

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Поздравляем всех форумчан с Днем Советской Армии и Военно-Морского флота - С Днем Защитника Отечества!*

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

*Уважаемые коллеги!

В предверии великого праздника - ДНЯ ПОБЕДЫ есть предложение считать этот праздник и ДНЁМ ПАМЯТИ РОДНЫХ - тех, кто воевал в самой страшной войне 1941-1945 годов.*

Нет ни одной семьи, которую бы не затронула война. История многих семей типична для того времени. Героический советский народ - это наши бабушки и дедушки, отцы и матери, дяди и тети, братья и сестры, соседи и просто хорошие знакомые, молодость которых прошла в тяжелые годы войны. Они вынесли на своих плечах все невзгоды и тяготы военного времени. Каждый в силу своих возможностей вносил свой вклад в победу, сражаясь на фронте и работая в тылу...

Давайте хоть несколькими добрыми словами помянем и назовём их - павших и живых. Тех, кому мы благодарны своей жизнью, кому, может быть, не успели сказать СПАСИБО!

На форуме выпускников военных школ младших авиаспециалистов в разделе "Все об армии: РККА, СА и РА" открыта тема "ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ: Поклонимся и павшим и живым!" 
http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-15-0-00000028-000-0-0#006

----------


## Василий

Дорогие ребята!Хочу поздравить всех с нашим праздником,с днем Военно воздушных сил,здоровья и счастья вам и всем родным.УРА,УРА,УРА...

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Собираем всех выпускников школ младших авиационных специалистов (ШМАС) и военных авиационных школ механиков (ВАШМ) для поиска сослуживцев, общения, обмена фотографиями...


Было дело в моей жизни:
Выпускник Рубцовской ШМАС, 1988.
Техник по СД, Л-29, рядовой, Оренбурское ВВАУЛ, 1989.
Надо военник посмотреть - там и номера частей, да и еще хранится бумага с результатами обучения в ШМАСе :)

----------


## NightFlightAs

Вас приветствует Ас ночных полетов, точнее бывший...Зарегистрировался по новым ником. Пробовал зайти со старым паролем - не получилось, как не удалась и трехкратная попытка восстановить пароль.

С тех пор много воды утекло...

У нас появился собственный сайт http://shmas.okis.ru/  - витрина *Форума выпускников и преподавателей ШМАС* http://shmas.forum24.ru/

----------


## NightFlightAs

Внимание! 

На форуме выпускников и преподавателей ШМАС появился выпускник ШМАС Спасск-Дальнего 1951 года Александр Сухоруков. Его воспоминание о заграничной командировке в Китай в 1953-54 гг. читайте на теме http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-0-0-00000012-000-0-0

----------


## NightFlightAs

*Нашему Форуму - 5 лет! 

Поздравляем с первым юбилеем всех форумчан - выпускников и преподавателей Школ Младших Авиационных Специалистов!!!* 

http://shmas.forum24.ru/

----------

